# DC to AC power conversion for AA battery powered light?



## rono73 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find info on how to re-wire a battery operated light for an AC connection?  Without a doubt, the biggest problem I have in my house comes from the 4-AA batteries in the light built into my 3-year old's bed.  It has a five-minute timer built into it, but she turns it on so many times a night that I have to change the batteries every few days.

Rechargable batteries won't help, since it never fails that the batteries die at 1 am, and since she's afraid of the dark, I haven't had a decent nights sleep in a while.

It's the Step2 Dream Castle Bed, if anyone is interested.  Nightmare Castle Bed is more like it.  Thanks.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 28, 2008)

Because changing the voltage to 120VAC would require all new fixtures and wiring, you may want to consider a battery charger hooked up to rechargeable batteries or longer life batteries remotely located. There are lots of 6VDC cells available for emergency light circuits and alarm systems that you could remotely locate with a charger-- see Lowes or Home Depot in the EXIT light section.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome Rono:
I would put in 2 plug in night lights with 7w bulbs in them, on opposite sides of the room. We don't have any children but us 2 seniors need light at night too; we have them in every room.
Glenn


----------



## guyod (Jan 28, 2008)

I would try using a 6v or universal on 6v setting ac/dc adapter. Then cut the plug end off expose the wires and connect them to the 2 wires going to the battery holder. The only problem is that the wire is a very small gage. so connecting the wires will be a pain  i would use either a crimp wire connector or soldier them together


----------

